# Topics > Arts >  Survival Research Laboratories, machine performance art group, Petaluma, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - srl.org

youtube.com/survivalresearchlabs

Survival Research Laboratories on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

SRL Spine Robot Debut at ARTPAD SF 2012 Survival Research Labs

Published on Aug 9, 2012




> This is the first public showing of the SRL Spine Robot. The location is the Phoenix Hotel and the event is ARTPAD. Date is May 16, 2012. The large building in the video is the Federal Building, which houses the FBI, etc. The machine was running off of a large generator on the truck. First time out and it almost beaned Greg Leyh with a 10 lb crescent wrench that it threw, (though truth be told, he was operating the claw release himself at the time). Video Directed by: Steve Bage. Video Shot by Steve Bage, music composed by Steve Bage, Video edited by Steve Bage!

----------

